

Nothing but 'Net: hands-on with the Cr-48 Chrome OS laptop - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/reviews/2010/12/nothing-but-net-hands-on-test-of-the-cr-48-chrome-os-laptop.ars

======
pmcginn
For anyone still holding out hope--I just got mine from UPS ten minutes ago. I
checked the "regular user" box too, so they're not just going to devs and
students.

~~~
sparky
Has anyone gotten one without showing up on this site? <http://addicted-
gamer.com/cr48-tracker/>

If so, I can stop compulsively checking it :)

~~~
abraham
Three more netbooks being shipped to my zip were added in the last 12 hours so
looks like compulsive checking is a go.

~~~
Natsu
Yeah, there were a bunch more on there the other day. I saw one headed to my
zip code, so I'll cross my fingers.

Of course, before I sent in my application, there were about 7 coming to this
zip code, and none of those could be me, so it's something of a long shot.

